# Mozart And Guitar



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Has mozart ever written anything for guitar? I know its highly unlikely but I know he liked to explore instruments i mean come on he wrote songs for the glass harmonica


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't think he did. Certainly, not for publication. Nothing for lute, either. It's a shame, really, because he showed some promise in other areas, but he never took on the challenge of writing for these, the finest of instruments.
You don't see many recorded arrangements of his works for guitar either, apart from Sor's amazing work. Perhaps someone knows of a few?


----------

